# If you´re planning a German trip



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t know when it will be possible for you, but I thought this might be interesting for you to check what the position is as far as travel is concerned inside Germany.
As I have mentioned elsewhere each land/state has its own rules, but this map with written information from ADAC tells you where the lowest and highest incidence are and what is possible in each land/state.
https://www.adac.de/news/coronavirus/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Thanks for that map as we may be using it soon. I presume ADAC will be keeping it updated.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Geoff, 
I am sure they will update it, especially now Germans will want to travel either on holiday or to visit relatives they haven´t seen for months.


----------

